# Team Nord: Gemeinsame Ausfahrt am 18.03.2007!!



## Manni1599 (11. März 2007)

*Das Team Nord trifft sich zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt am Sonntag, 18.03.2007 um 13.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Aumühle. *

Endlich schaffen wir es einmal etwas gemeinsames zu machen. Ich freue mich sehr auf unsere gemeinsame Ausfahrt, ich denke, wir sollten es eher gemütlich angehen lassen. Schön wäre, wenn ALLE Teammitglieder erscheinen würden, vielleicht fühlt sich ja der ein oder andere GT Fan (und Fahrer) auch angesprochen. Beim Rock im Park hatten wir 5 GT's, mal sehen ob wir das toppen können.

Ich werde, wenns eine "gemütliche" Ausfahrt wird, mit Stahl auftauchen.

Wer macht nun alles mit?

Manni


----------



## GTdanni (11. März 2007)

Das ist ne prima Aktion, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg. 

Wir Südler werden sowas wohl nicht hinbekommen, da müssten sicher tausende kilometer gefahren werden. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. März 2007)

Bin dabei  
Wobei ich schon mit einem Freund verabredet bin, der kein GT hat   und den dann mitbringen werde.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter schön bleiben


----------



## Kint (13. März 2007)

muss mich abmelden. habe heute ne krankschreibung wegen schwerer bronchitis bekommen. mindestens eine woche absolute bettruhe. das komische ist, dass ich davon nix gemerkt habe und deshalb wohl auch verschleppt habe. "wenn sie das jetzt nicht wegbekommen werden sie die vielleicht niemehr los" super. habe das ergebnis grade bei meinem vater vor augen, folglich bin ich wenig geneigt dem arzt zu  wiedersprechen.   

also sorry (mal wieder) ohne mich.


----------



## korat (13. März 2007)

es ist schon ein wenig zum kotzen. ausgerechnet bei diesem wunderschönen bikewetter erwischt mich so eine blöde seuche, und ich dämmere seit sonntag in der matratzengruft.
ich trinke mal fleißig weiter brühe und schone mich, wär ja ein witz, wenn ich nicht mitfahre.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2007)

Hoffentlich wirst Du bis zum WE fit, Karsten! Gute Genesung von mir!

 Schade das Du nicht kommen kannst, Eric, ebenfalls schnelle Genesung!

Was ist mit Muckelchen? Kommst Du?

Man kann sich ja auch jenseits des WP mal im Frühjahr oder Sommer treffen.


----------



## Muckelchen (13. März 2007)

Moin Moin!

Ich habe die Seuche gerade hinter mir, werde aber auf jedenfall da sein.
Vielleicht sogar mit einem neuen GT, wenn alle Teile bis zum Wochenende da - und vor allem verschraubt - sind.
Ich werde mit dem Auto kommen, hätte sonst noch einen oder zwei Plätze frei.

Muckelchen


----------



## Catsoft (13. März 2007)

Wenn sie dich alle im Stich lassen, könnten wir sonst einfach eine Klassikerausfahrt ab Escheburg ausrufen  Das Wetter soll ja ok bleiben.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2007)

Ja Moin!

Da hat, glaube ich, keiner was gegen wenn Du und andere Klassik-Fans sich anschließen. So ein schönes Blizzard oder ähnliches ist ja auch ein Augenschmaus und ich müsste nicht allein durch den Wald von Escheburg nach Aumühle....


----------



## Kint (13. März 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja auch jenseits des WP mal im Frühjahr oder Sommer treffen.



abgeshen vom treffen ja auf jeden fall !


----------



## versus (13. März 2007)

ich wünsche viel spass und fleissiges punktesammeln - ...damit es nochmal spannend wird ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

Moin,

ich wollte schon mal vorsichtig ankündigen, dass ich bei Regen nicht kommen würde. Ich bin zwar _noch _nicht krank, aber es kratzt doch schon im Hals und ohne Nasenspary geht momentan gar nichts. Ich muss da leider aktuell sehr vorsichtig sein.
Wenn es aber trocken ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall da!


----------



## Manni1599 (17. März 2007)

Moin!

Nachdem der aktuelle Wetterberich für morgen nichts gutes erwarten lässt , sollten wir das Treffen verschieben. Korat war die Woch über krank, kingmoe schwächelt auch ein wenig, und unsere Klassiker (zumindest meiner) kommt bei solchem Wetter nicht vor die Tür. Wir sollten also das Treffen verschieben.


Falls es entgegen den Vorhersagen morgen doch schön wird, könnten wir uns dann ja doch spontan treffen. Das Team Nord bekommt noch per PN meine Tel.Nr.

Manni


----------



## korat (17. März 2007)

schön, daß ich nicht selber absagen muß...
(hätte ich ja schlecht können, und ich wäre auch gekommen, aber) ich bin erst heute zum ersten mal wirklich fieberfrei und fühle mich gegenüber der letzten woche zum bäumepflanzen. aber nach 1h einkaufen war ich auch schon wieder völlig fertig.
ich hab gesagt bei jedem wetter, aber nicht in jedem zustand.
aber wir machen das noch!

und außerdem stimmt das. unsere armen klassiker sollten wirklich nicht in den regen


----------



## Muckelchen (18. März 2007)

Moin!

Ähnlich wie Korat bin ich froh das ich nicht selber absagen muß, aber mich hat es auch erwischt. Fieber und co.


----------



## Backfisch (18. März 2007)

Gute Besserung!

Inspiriert durch diesen Thread war ich heute zum ersten Mal in Aumühle um zu biken (einfach "Bahnhof Aumühle" ins Navi eingegeben und los ), habe ein gutes Wetterfenster von 16-18 Uhr erwischt, war nur etwas matschig und windig. 

Ich glaube, ich werde in Zukunft deutlich seltener in die HaBe fahren. Und wahrscheinlich hab ich heute nur einen Bruchteil gesehen: Ich bin erst ein bisschen auf den Waldwegen rumgerast um mich und den Hund fertig zu machen (in der Hoffnung, ein paar ander Biker oder Trails zu entdecken), dann am Lokschuppen auf den Pfad am Fluss und am Wasser entlang, an dem Gehege mit den Securicor-Schildern vorbei und noch ein ganzes Stück weiter, dann das ganze zurück. Einmal stand ich bis zu den Achsen im Schlamm, meist ging es aber.

Wo fährt man denn da sonst so lang?


----------



## kingmoe (19. März 2007)

Ich bin nachmittgas noch eine Stunde in der City rumgedüst und habe eine Regenpause optimal ausgenutzt.
 





Kaum war ich zuhause, hat es wieder gehagelt und danach gepi$$t. Schwein gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (20. März 2007)

@ Team Nord 
Wollen wir den einen neuen Termin "planen"? Oder spontan einen Termin ausmachen?
Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden.

Mit meiner Gesundheit geht´s glücklicherweiser berg auf.  Das Fieber ist weg, die Nase wird von Tag zu Tag besser...


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2007)

Sonntags kann ich eigentlich nicht, da habe ich RR Training mit meinem Betriebssportlern. Samstag würde mir schon passen, wenn das Wetter dementsprechent ist, gern! Bin auch für spontane Treffen nach Feierabend (auch bikeless) zu begeistern, bringe dann einfach Daggi mit! Wäre ja auch mal eine Überlegung wert, oder? Ist natürlich als zusätzlicher Termin zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt zu verstehen! 

Familienväter (und Mütter) brauchen da aber sicher etwas Vorlaufzeit.

Manni


----------



## Backfisch (20. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wo fährt man denn da sonst so lang?


----------



## kingmoe (20. März 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> @ Team Nord: Wollen wir den einen neuen Termin "planen"? Oder spontan einen Termin ausmachen? Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden.



JA!
Schön, dass es dir wieder besser geht!



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sonntags kann ich eigentlich nicht, da habe ich RR Training mit meinem Betriebssportlern. Samstag würde mir schon passen, wenn das Wetter dementsprechent ist, gern!



Wie sieht es denn mit kommendem Samstag aus?! Erfahrungsgemäß wird es ja immer schwieriger, je länger man wartet ;-)

Also:

Ausfahrt am Samstag, 24. März, Bhf Aumühle, Uhrzeit nach Absprache!

Ich wäre dabei! Wetter soll besser werden - und niemand hindert uns ja, bei Dauerregen alles wieder abzublasen


----------



## korat (20. März 2007)

mal sehn, ich glaube, wenn wir alle 5 kommen und 8 stunden fahren, haben wir sogar noch die chance, team süd abzuhängen, oder so, ich mag jetzt nicht nachrechnen.
und wenn nicht, demütigen wir sie wenigstens damit, daß wir es geschafft haben, wenigstens ein einziges mal alle zusammen zu fahren.

also ich bin auch wieder gesund und somit dabei. nicht fit, aber fahrbereit.
nehmen wir die klassiker? (also wer die wahl hat..)


----------



## Manni1599 (20. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wo fährt man denn da sonst so lang?



Einfach mitkommen!


----------



## Manni1599 (21. März 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe leider einen schon seit lämgerem geplanten Termin am Samstag vergessen, kann also leider nicht mitkommen! 

Wir,Daggi, Cristina, Martin (der mit dem Timberline SiSp) und ich haben vor ein paar Wochen eine Führung durch Hamburgs Unterwelt gebucht. Danach gibts noch Stint satt.

Schaaaade! Aber lasst euch bitte nicht von einem Treffen abhalten, wir sehen uns bestimmt bald nochmal.
Manni


----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2007)

korat schrieb:


> mal sehn, ich glaube, wenn wir alle 5 kommen und 8 stunden fahren, haben wir sogar noch die chance, team süd abzuhängen, oder so, ich mag jetzt nicht nachrechnen...




Schön wär´s  
Aber 201 Punkte machen rund 50 Stunden auf dem Rad - also Samstag ran an den "Feind"?!!!
Ich wäre dabei! Allerdings nur mit Schaltung - und das hieße, kein Oldtimer


----------



## Kint (21. März 2007)

bekomme besuch. bezw besuch kehrt wahrsch. dieses wochenende vom urlaub zurück und kommt auf dem rückweg bei mir vorbei.... das ist doch alles mist.....


----------



## korat (21. März 2007)

naja, das ende des WP bedeutet ja nicht das ende von gt im norden.
(ende übrigens am 25., also sonntag! legt euch noch mal ins zeug! sagt der richtige...  )

eine gt-ausfahrt ist doch jederzeit eine tolle sache. und neulich beim alleycat kam auch schon so eine idee auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (22. März 2007)

naja, das ende des WP bedeutet ja nicht das ende von gt im norden.

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Werde am Samstag auch dabei sein.
Das wird ja dann eine richtig schöne Schlammtour


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

*Treffen 11.00 Uhr S-Bahnhof Aumühle*


----------



## Muckelchen (22. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> *Treffen 11.00 Uhr S-Bahnhof Aumühle*



Ich hätte da noch 2 organisatorische Fragen:

1. Wer ist den nun definitiv am Samstag dabei?
2. Haben wir einen Guide?


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch 2 organisatorische Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wer ist den nun definitiv am Samstag dabei?
> 2. Haben wir einen Guide?



Ich bin da, Carsten (korat) ist da - und der kennt sich auch ausreichend aus  
Nee, ohne Quatsch, wir werden da schon nicht über Nacht im Sachsenwald festsitzen.


----------



## Muckelchen (22. März 2007)

Dem König beliebt zu scherzen . So war das nun ja auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## Backfisch (22. März 2007)

Samstags kannichnich...  ... aber danke für die Einladung.

Vielleicht ist es auch besser, ich trainiere erst noch ein bisschen


----------



## gnss (22. März 2007)

Ich versuche um 11:00 auch in Aumühle zu sein, allerdings muß ich mich gegen 12:00 auf den Rückweg machen. Dann bringe ich euch irgendwo in den Wald und ihr dürft zusehen, wie ihr wieder rauskommt.


----------



## kingmoe (22. März 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Samstags kannichnich...  ... aber danke für die Einladung.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es auch besser, ich trainiere erst noch ein bisschen



NEIN! Bitte nicht trainieren, irgendjemand muss mir auf der Tour beim halten der roten Laterne helfen  



gnss schrieb:


> Ich versuche um 11:00 auch in Aumühle zu sein, allerdings muß ich mich gegen 12:00 auf den Rückweg machen. Dann bringe ich euch irgendwo in den Wald und ihr dürft zusehen, wie ihr wieder rauskommt.



Wäre super - und eine Stunde ist doch schon was


----------



## korat (22. März 2007)

die liebe sonne kommt doch hoffentlich auch, hat der schon jemand bescheid gesagt?
und allzu sportlich wird das ganze sicher auch nicht, ich hab immer noch auswurf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (22. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> rote Laterne



darum werden wir kämpfen müssen!
aber es gibt ja viele schöne foto-stellen zum ausruhen, ähh fachsimpeln und so.


----------



## Muckelchen (22. März 2007)

Jungs das soll eine Ausfahrt werden und kein Rennen 

Um so länger wir brauchen, desto mehr Punkte werden wir sammeln...


----------



## Manni1599 (23. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich versuche um 11:00 auch in Aumühle zu sein, allerdings muß ich mich gegen 12:00 auf den Rückweg machen. Dann bringe ich euch irgendwo in den Wald und ihr dürft zusehen, wie ihr wieder rauskommt.



Da helfe ich Dir bei! Eine Stunde ist besser als nichts!


----------



## Muckelchen (23. März 2007)

Moin!

Von mir aus können wir auch gerne eine Stunde früher starten, dann haben Manni & Gnss mehr davon!?


----------



## kingmoe (23. März 2007)

10.00 wäre für mich auch OK - korat??


----------



## korat (23. März 2007)

isses da überhaupt schon hell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (23. März 2007)

korat schrieb:


> isses da überhaupt schon hell?



Ja, die Uhr wird erst ´ne Nacht später umgestellt ;-) Ach nee, dann ist ja noch früher hell.
2 Stunden fahren reicht uns doch auch, Carsten. Und wenn wir damit nicht ausgelastet sein sollten, steigen wir halt fürher aus der S-Bahn und radeln den Rest nach Hause, so ganz mit Matrsch, urban style und street credibilty durch die City 

*Also: 10.00 Uhr Aumühle!*


----------



## gnss (23. März 2007)

Hat noch jemand meinen Handschuh von RiP?


----------



## korat (23. März 2007)

Es regnet, es regnet, die Erde wird nass.
Das freu'n sich die Kinder, da wächst auch das Gras.

Es regnet, es regnet, es regnet seinen Lauf.
Und wenn's genug geregnet hat, dann hört es wieder auf.

Es regnet, es regnet, der Kuckuck wird nass.
Wir sitzen im Trocknen, was schadet uns das?


----------



## kingmoe (24. März 2007)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour, das war doch ein ganz geschmeidiger Vormittag!
 

Fünf auf einen Streich:
Outpost, Avalanche 2000, i-Drive5, Avalanche 2005, Zaskar 2006




Gestellte DH-Action  




Die Ruhe danach:


----------



## Muckelchen (24. März 2007)

Sehr schön ist´s gewesen....
Sollten wir unbedingt wieder machen.


----------



## gnss (24. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Outpost, Avalanche 2000, i-Drive5, Avalanche 2005, Zaskar 2006


Timberline


----------



## korat (24. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Timberline



autsch! und das vom godfather of triple triangle himself!  

eine wunderschöne art, den samstag zu beginnen.
und klar machen wir das wieder, beginnt nicht bald der frühlingspokal?
aber ob mit oder ohne pokal, so ein rudel gts im wald ist einfach klasse.
da geht auch noch mehr!


----------



## kingmoe (25. März 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Timberline



...und ich dachte noch: War das jetzt ein Outpost oder Timberline? Und dann war ich zu faul, nachzuschlagen. Scheiß Alzheimer. Muss am Fully-Fahren liegen.

"And on the 8th day the Devil made the Fully!"


----------



## versus (25. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die nette Tour, das war doch ein ganz geschmeidiger Vormittag!
> 
> Die Ruhe danach:



mal für den süden zum mitschreiben - wer issn da wer (also von den fahrern jetzt)?

v.l.n.r.:


----------



## korat (25. März 2007)

oben: korat, gnss, manni1599, muckelchen
vorne: kingmoe

kint konnte leider nicht, aber so waren wir ja auch 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (26. März 2007)

Das war eine schöne Runde am Samstag! Schöne Trails im Sachsenwald (fiese, rutschige Wurzeln!) tolles Wetter mit Sonnenschein pur, dazu 5 x GT - was will man mehr? Endlich hat man auch mal Gesichter zum Team, naja, Kingmoe und korat kannte ich schon vom Rock im Park, mit gnss habe ich schon einige tausend Kilometer zusammengefahren (in echt!) der einzig "Neue" war für mich also Muckelchen. Den hat das Virus GT auch ganz schön gepackt, er war mit seinem neuen 2006er Zaskar Team vor Ort, Ich hatte erst gedacht, ich hätte ein Deja-Vu als ich sein Zaskar gesehen hatte. Blauer Team-Rahmen, goldene Psylo Race - das kenn ich doch. Ausserdem wird wohl bald sein neuer Renner fertig - ein GT ZR 2000!
Dann können wir auch bald mal eine Schmalspur-Ausfahrt planen.

Wir sind uns einig, die Ausfahrt werden wir wiederholen. 

Manni

@kingmoe: Saugeile DVD's!!! DAAAAANKE nochmal!


----------



## korat (27. März 2007)

so liebes team, nun hat der winterpokal ein ende. ein großes danke für alle gefahrenen punkte und den spaß, den wir hatten. und danke an gt für die geilen bikes. und an team süd, weil ihr uns auf trab gehalten habt, auch team west hat sich übrigens wacker geschlagen. also glückwunsch zum internen sieg! there's always next year...

und da in jedem ende ein anfang steckt, habe ich gestern noch ein wenig in der frühlingsabendsonne in den hbs gespielt und den beginn der saison gefeiert. ich freue mich auf den frühling und auf viele schöne touren, wer immer mitkommt.
kollege 8.0 und ich sind bereit.


----------



## Catsoft (29. März 2007)

Olle GTs sind auch willkommen  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257608&page=3


----------



## Muckelchen (5. April 2007)

Moin Moin!

Besteht interesse diese wunderbare Ausfahrt diese Wochenende zu  wiederholen? 
Das lange Wochenende bietet sich ja an. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## kingmoe (6. April 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Besteht interesse diese wunderbare Ausfahrt diese Wochenende zu  wiederholen?
> Das lange Wochenende bietet sich ja an.
> ...



Leider schon (fast) komplett verplant


----------



## korat (8. April 2007)

ich bin morgen auch schon verplant, wie schauts denn montag aus?
sonst können am nächsten wochenende vielleicht auch wieder ein paar mehr?


----------



## kingmoe (8. April 2007)

korat schrieb:


> ich bin morgen auch schon verplant, wie schauts denn montag aus?
> sonst können am nächsten wochenende vielleicht auch wieder ein paar mehr?



Ich kann a leider (fast) immer nur, wenn es nicht so spät los geht.
Wie wäre es mit *nächstem Sonntag, 10:30 Uhr in Aumühle?!*


----------



## Muckelchen (11. April 2007)

Moin!

Ich werde wohl Samstag erst sagen können ob ich kann oder nicht.
Sollte ich bis dahin eine neue Bremsanlage - bei der alten ist der Kolben undicht -  auftreiben, werde ich dabei sein.

Falls noch einer eine Louise; Hayes  oder ähnliches über hat kann sich ja melden.

Sonst eine schöne Ausfahrt!


----------



## kingmoe (11. April 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Falls noch einer eine Louise; Hayes  oder ähnliches über hat kann sich ja melden.
> 
> Sonst eine schöne Ausfahrt!



Hayes Mag liegt hier noch, muss allerdings wohl befüllt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. April 2007)

muss oster und geburtstags besuch beim neffen machen - bin raus !


----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2007)

Wäre dabei (wenns denn stattfindet)! 

Manni


----------



## kingmoe (12. April 2007)

Bei mir sieht es aktuell wieder schlechte raus, meine Frau ist krank (Rücken) und kann sich nicht rühren. Mist.
Sollte das aber Sonntag weg sein, wäre ich dabei!

Wo ist denn nur das Massageöl... Oder die Hammer-Schmerzmittel... Oder die Austauschwirbelsäule...


----------



## Manni1599 (13. April 2007)

Na, wie sieht es nun mit Sonntag morgen aus?
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, wer noch? Korat?, muckelchen? Kingmoe? sonst wer? 
Schlage vor, gemäßigt, nicht zu wild, ich bringe das 92er Stahl-Avalanche mit.

Manni

@kint: irgennwann klappts bestimmt mal. Vielleicht kann ja Korat mal den wiedergefundenen Bulli aktivieren und dann fallen wir bei Dir ein....


----------



## Muckelchen (13. April 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Sonntag bin ich dabei  werde das Zassi mitnehmen.


----------



## kingmoe (13. April 2007)

Bin zu 90% dabei! Sieht also gut aus. "Gemäßigt" ist ja immer Musik in meinen Ohren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Bin zu 90% dabei! Sieht also gut aus. "Gemäßigt" ist ja immer Musik in meinen Ohren ;-)



So, ich kann glücklicherweise auf 100% aufrunden  
Bin dann morgen um 10.30 Uhr Aumühle, freue mich auf eine lockere Ausfahrt.
Evlt. muss ich aber auf ein Kona ausweichen, da mein Hauptlager am Idrive locker ist und mein Avalanche doch für längere Touren eher etwas zu klein. Also nicht hauen


----------



## korat (14. April 2007)

auch ich mache mich in aller herrgottsfrühe auf den weg.
ich komme, wie ich kommen muß. das wird dann ja eine richtige oldschoolveranstaltung, fein! muckelchen, sieh doch mal in deinem bikeschrank nach, ob da nicht auch noch was altes drin ist!


----------



## Catsoft (14. April 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, ich kann glücklicherweise auf 100% aufrunden
> Bin dann morgen um 10.30 Uhr Aumühle, freue mich auf eine lockere Ausfahrt.
> Evlt. muss ich aber auf ein Kona ausweichen, da mein Hauptlager am Idrive locker ist und mein Avalanche doch für längere Touren eher etwas zu klein. Also nicht hauen



Dann ist mein Blizzi nicht so alleine  Oder nimm ich doch mein DeKerf


----------



## Muckelchen (14. April 2007)

In meinem Schrank sind noch 2 Bikes aus dem Jahre 94. Zwar nix besonderes aber "Oldtimer"
Die sind aber leider beide noch nicht fahrbereit.
Aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## Muckelchen (14. April 2007)

@ Korat & Kingmoe

Morgen S21 um 9:44 ab Hauptbahnhof nach Aumühle, letzter Wagen?


----------



## korat (14. April 2007)

ja, so ähnlich haben wir das auch schon besprochen.
wenn im letzten kein platz ist, nehmen wir den vorletzten.


----------



## nic diamond (15. April 2007)

wie eben schon mit carsten besprochen, fahr ich auch mit! =O
mit stahl aber nicht oldshool, sondern ganz modern!
bis moprgen dann,
nicolai


----------



## kingmoe (15. April 2007)

Geil, das wird ja dann gleich eine richtig bunte Gruppe!
daumen:


----------



## korat (16. April 2007)

na das war doch eine feine tour. weil ich aber zur frühschicht etwas zu spät erschienen bin, mußte ich natürlich nachsitzen.
also haben wir statt der bahn ein paar wunderschöne trails nach hamburg zurück benutzt. nach einem erfrischenden alster ging es dann in die harburger berge, die mir inzwischen durchaus ihre charmanten seiten zu zeigen gewillt sind.

auf der rückfahrt im auto, hinter den scheiben schon die abendsonne, mit einem schönen weizen in der hand, mußte ich immer wieder eines denken: "nudeln. man müßte nudeln haben, so richtig heiße, leckere nudeln!" (und vielleicht ein wenig eis für die stellen, die es weniger gut hatten.)

nachdem ich nun gut versorgt, gepflegt und mit einem schön zimmerwarmen becks versehen bin, überdenke ich meine idee, die bikes an den nagel zu hängen und auf golf umzusatteln (was ja auch eine schöne natursportart ist!), dann lieber doch noch mal.


----------



## kingmoe (16. April 2007)

Ja, scheee war´s  
Ich musste ja leider früher weg (um dann zu sehen, dass meine Frau & Sohn das schöne Wetter im Garten von Oma und Opa ausnutzen  ).
Habe dann auf dem Balkon bei einer Sonnen-Schrauberparty den Tag ausklingen lassen. Auch perfekt!

Foto sollte von Muckelchen folgen  

Sehr geile Bikes, total unterschiedlich und jedes für sich schön. Am Start: Singular 29er (Stahl, komplett starr), GT Avalanche (Stahl, komplett starr), GT Richter (Stahl, Federgabel), GT Zaskar (Alu, Federgabel), Kona Hei Hei (Titan, komplett starr) und ein klassisches Rocky Mountain Blizzard (Stahl, Federgabel). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in den HaBes noch ein Marin aus Stahl dazugekommen ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. April 2007)

NEID


----------



## Muckelchen (16. April 2007)

So hier mal ein paar Beweisphoto´s.....

Die Gruppe:




Tech TalK




 Artenschutz   




... ging leider nicht besser mit der HandyCam

Es hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt


----------



## Kruko (16. April 2007)

Und Manni mit seinem neuem Trikot  

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Jimmy H (24. April 2007)

hi jungs,

war leider ski-fahren andem sonntag, nächstes mal bin ich aber dabei!

muss man diesen thread beobachten für weitere termine?

cheers,
marco


----------



## kingmoe (24. April 2007)

Jimmy H schrieb:


> muss man diesen thread beobachten für weitere termine?
> 
> cheers,
> marco



Ja, würde ich schon sagen. Hat bis jetzt gut als Info-Thread funktioniert.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

Jimmy H schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> 
> war leider ski-fahren andem sonntag, nächstes mal bin ich aber dabei!



 wasserski ???


----------



## kingmoe (25. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> wasserski ???



Mit Triple-Triangle-Brettern besonders schwierig!
;-))


----------



## Jimmy H (25. April 2007)

manchmal habe ich mich schon danach gesehnt mitm mtb durch den schnee(matsch) zu fahren. ist bloß etwas umständlich im sessellift....


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

Jimmy H schrieb:


> manchmal habe ich mich schon danach gesehnt mitm mtb durch den schnee(matsch) zu fahren. ist bloß etwas umständlich im sessellift....



 zugegeben, ich hatte im urlaub auch noch mit der matschigen pampe zu kämpfen, aber zum glück nur noch ganz oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (13. August 2007)

Moin Moin, 

ich denke es ist an der Zeit diese zu wiederholen oder.....


----------

